# الي كل من تعثرة عيناة ( كلمة في ودنك)



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 أبريل 2009)

*اصحابي 
تعالو ا هقولكم كلمة في ودنكم

يا رب متزهقوش لان مواضيعي بكتبها بنفسي ونادر لما بنقل موضوع  لاني مش بحب غير نكتب من دماغنا و يا ريت الاغلبية تعمل كدة 
صحيح مش هيبقي جميل قوووي زي المنقول لكن بيكفي انة من افكارنا احنا 
المهم خلينا في موضوعنا

انا عاوزة اقول لكل من تعثرة عيناة بالنظر لجمال الجنس الاخر سواء اولاد او بنات 

تعرف الجسد الجميل اللي بهرك دة بعد الموت بيبقي ازاي ؟؟؟؟
بتبقي ريحتة نتنة وياكل فية الدود وحاجة وحشة قوووي

جسمها الجميل وبارفانها اللي عجبك كلة للدود
طولة وعضلاتة اللي انتي شيفاهم للعفن
احنا ولا حاجة يا اخواتي ولا حاجة 

حبة تراب

باطل الكل باطل وقبض الريح

خسارة كبيرة لو ا لانسان  يفقد ابديتة علشان خطية الدنس

زمان قال في الانجيل 
ان كانت عينيك تعثرك فاقلعها 
وفعلا فية قديس نفذ وعمل كدة
طبعا احنا مش هنعمل كدة بالحرف 
لكن نقي عينك يا اخي ويا اختي 
لو كانت عينيك نيرة يكون جسدك كلة نير  ولو كانت عينيك شريرة يكون جسدك كلة شرير 
والعين هي مدخل لخطايا كثيرة
ومحدش يترك العنان لعينية ويقول انا قوي ومش هتاثر
الخطية خاطئة جدا وكل قتلاها اقوياء

والعين زمان كانت مدخل وبداية لخطية داود النبي والملك
وانا بقول الكلام دة 
لان فية حد يفتكر انة قوي ويقول مثلا هشوف حجات  من باب المعرفة وللعلم بالشيء 
مينفعش ابدا 
لا تضع نفسك في تجربة 
والعين يا اصحابي وزنة اعطاها لنا اللة 
يجب ان نحافظ علي هذة الوزنة ونستخدمها في اعمال ترضي صلاح اللة ولا نلوثها برؤية اشياء لا تفيد او تعثر 
كلمة اخيرة ومش هطول عليكم

قول لنفسك 
العين اللي تشاهد المجد العظيم اللي لجسد الرب ودمة مينفعش نلوثها برؤية الاشياء مش كويسة زي اللي في النت
 قول لنفسك 
عيوني دي عضو من اعضاء المسيح مينفعش تشوف الا حاجات جيدة 
تعالو نمجد اسم الهنا بكل حواسنا 
نمجدة في شبابنا وقبل الكبر وقبل ما نبقي مش قادرين حتي نروح الكنيسة
نمجدة قبل فوات الاوان 
لان ليس في التراب من يسبح وليس في الموت من يشكر

يا رب كلامي يكون نافع او مفيد لاي نفس

سلام المسيح معكم

اختكم / رجعا ليسوع
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

*كلمه جميله ومفيده جداا

احييكي علي موضوعك وطريقتك 

شكرا ليكي راجعا ليسوع

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييل راجعا 
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك
العين اصل كل الشرور ربنا يحافظ علي اولاده​*


----------



## milad hanna (6 أبريل 2009)

كلمة منفعةالرب يبارك حياتك--- فى مرة سالوا اسقف كيف تتعامل مع المراة الجميلة بعد ان كنت راهبا فى الدير فقال ان المراة الجميلة مثل الشجرة الجميلة والزهرة الجميلة والعين البسيطة هى التى ترى الجمال ولكن بدون شهوة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلمه جميله ومفيده جداا
> 
> احييكي علي موضوعك وطريقتك
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو
وانت طيب يا باشا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2009)

رائع  جداااا يا راجعة للمسيح

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع القيم والمهم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (6 أبريل 2009)

> كلمة في ودنكم​



ايه بتقولى ايه على صوتك انا واقع على ودنى

يا رجعا مينفعش تقولى الكلام ده فى ودننا لا انتى لازم تعلى صوتك وتعلى صوتك اوى كمان

اكتب تانى يا رجعا فى الموضوع ده بس باستفاضه

بجد يا راجعه رائعه بل اكثر  جميل جدا اختى راجعه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 أبريل 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييييييل راجعا
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك
> العين اصل كل الشرور ربنا يحافظ علي اولاده​*



*مرسي يا جميلة
ربنا يبارك في حياتك وفي خدمتك​*


----------



## لي شربل (6 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي كتتتتتتتيييييييير رجعا ع ها الموضوع الحلو 
عيد شعانيين مبارك مع الرب







مكتوب ع ايس ليدي الحلوة هيدي 
راجعا ليسوع 
لكن رياح التجارب اكلت الجي ولحقناها باللحظة الأخيرة فأصبحت رايحة ليسوع 
 كلنا ناخد معك بركة ونروح مع يسوع متلك .


الرب يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك 
بأفراح القيامة ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتييييير ​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا رجعا ليسوع 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو جدا ياراجعا
بجد الله ينور ياباشا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أبريل 2009)

كلمة منفعة جميلة قوي حبيبتي



​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أبريل 2009)

milad hanna قال:


> كلمة منفعةالرب يبارك حياتك--- فى مرة سالوا اسقف كيف تتعامل مع المراة الجميلة بعد ان كنت راهبا فى الدير فقال ان المراة الجميلة مثل الشجرة الجميلة والزهرة الجميلة والعين البسيطة هى التى ترى الجمال ولكن بدون شهوة



*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا ميلاد
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع  جداااا يا راجعة للمسيح
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع القيم والمهم
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي يا كليمو علي المشاركة الحلوة
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ايه بتقولى ايه على صوتك انا واقع على ودنى
> 
> يا رجعا مينفعش تقولى الكلام ده فى ودننا لا انتى لازم تعلى صوتك وتعلى صوتك اوى كمان
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا مينا علي التشجيع 
ربنا يبارك في حياتك​*


----------



## عبير الإيمان (7 أبريل 2009)

*الله !!!!!!! 

حلو موضوعك يا رجعا ليسوع 

وعندك كل الحق ... 

النظرة هي سهم من سهام أبليس ... 

وأنا معاكي في اللي قلتيه ... لو كلنا نرى الجمال الحقيقي سنعرف أنه أبدا ليس القشور والمظاهر 

والجمال هو جمال الأخلاق وطهارة النفس لأنها هي الباقية وما عداها فزائل ..


سلمت يداكي حبيبتي مرة أخرة ..

وتقبلي أحترامي ...​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ميرسي كتتتتتتتيييييييير رجعا ع ها الموضوع الحلو
> عيد شعانيين مبارك مع الرب
> 
> 
> ...



*الجميلة لي شربل
مرسي كتير الك علي هي المشاركة الحلوة كتير
ولك اللة يخليلي اياكي يا حلوة 
وتشرفيني وتنوري دائما بمواضيعي 
كل سنة وانتي طيبة حبيبتي
تكرم عيونك​*


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ولنفعل مثل سمعان الخراز
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> موضوع حلو جدا ياراجعا
> بجد الله ينور ياباشا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​



*مرسي يا بيشو علي المشاركة الجميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أبريل 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كلمة منفعة جميلة قوي حبيبتي
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*مرسي يا مرمر يا قمر
نورتيني يا جميلة

الرب معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أبريل 2009)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> *الله !!!!!!!
> 
> حلو موضوعك يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> ...


*مرسي يا  عبير 
نورتي الموضوع
اللة يكرمك يا اختي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا راجعة ليسوع
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ولنفعل مثل سمعان الخراز
> ودمتى بود​



*مرسي يا وليم
نورت بمشاركتك في متصفحي
دومت بود​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (9 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع واسلوب أكثر من متميز أختي الغاليه
ربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

فعلا موضوع
اكتر من رائع
وكتيييييييييييييير منا
بيقعوا فى 
كتييييييييييييييير
من الخطايا اغلب سببها تكون العين
شكرا راجعه لأثارتك لهذا الموضوع الخطييييييييييييييير​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أبريل 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> موضوع رائع واسلوب أكثر من متميز أختي الغاليه
> ربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



*مرسي يا متر
نورت في صفحتي المتواضعة يا باشا

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## girgis2 (10 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا لك أخت راجعا لموضوعك الرائع ده*

*و ربنا يباركك و يزيدك نعمة*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أبريل 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> فعلا موضوع
> اكتر من رائع
> وكتيييييييييييييير منا
> بيقعوا فى
> ...



*مرسي يا جوجو 
نورت بمشاركتك الجميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## happy angel (11 أبريل 2009)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا لك أخت راجعا لموضوعك الرائع ده*
> 
> *و ربنا يباركك و يزيدك نعمة*



*مرسي خالص يا جرجس
نورت صفحتي يا باشا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*نورتيني يا هابي
الرب يبارك في حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2009)

*الله عليكى يا راجعا لما بتكتبى بمزاج هههههه
موضوع جميل بجد وأتمنى الكل يقراه ويفهمه كويس
ميرسى يا قمرررر ومنتظرين المزيد من مواضيعك الهادفه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *الله عليكى يا راجعا لما بتكتبى بمزاج هههههه
> موضوع جميل بجد وأتمنى الكل يقراه ويفهمه كويس
> ميرسى يا قمرررر ومنتظرين المزيد من مواضيعك الهادفه*



*الجميلة دونا هنا في موضوعي 
بجد ما بحس ان موضوعي مهم غير لما بتشاركيني فية يا عبقرية 

يسعدني جدا مرورك في صفحتي يا دونا
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا راجعة ليسوع
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ولنفعل مثل سمعان الخراز
> ودمتى بود​



*مرسي يا وليم
تخيل كنت عمالة افتكر في اسم سمعان الخراز مكنتش عارفة اجيبة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا راجعة ،كل مواضيعك حلوة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك يا راجعة ،كل مواضيعك حلوة



*مرسي يا جيجي
نورتيني يا قمر
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ooo_ooo (15 أبريل 2009)

[COLOR="Re[SIZE="5"]موضوع جميا جدا وبشكر التنبي الهام 
وربنا يبارك حياتك [/SIZE]d"][/COLOR]


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 أبريل 2009)

ooo_ooo قال:


> [color="re[size="5"]موضوع جميا جدا وبشكر التنبي الهام
> وربنا يبارك حياتك [/size]d"][/color]



*مرسي علي مشاركتك 
الرب يبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> موضوع حلو جدا ياراجعا
> بجد الله ينور ياباشا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​



*مرسي يا بيشو 
نورت يا اخي​*


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2009)

*كلامك تمام اوى يا رجعا *
*واكيد اختى العزيزة الك عندى تقييم *
*واحلى تققيم كمان متى سمح ذلك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك *
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *كلامك تمام اوى يا رجعا *
> *واكيد اختى العزيزة الك عندى تقييم *
> *واحلى تققيم كمان متى سمح ذلك*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك *
> ...



*جوجو اخي العزيز
اشكرك من كل قلبي

مرورك في صفحة لي يعد في نظري تقيم عالي جدا
مرسي 
سلام الرب معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا لك أخت راجعا لموضوعك الرائع ده*
> 
> *و ربنا يباركك و يزيدك نعمة*



*مرسي خالص يا اخ جرجس
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لكل من شارك في الموضوع 
العدد كبير واكيد نسيت حد*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يوليو 2009)

================


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*مرسي خالص يا عبير 
مكنتش اعرف ان موضوع مكتوب باحساسي المسيحي هيعجبك كدة 

نورتيني​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا 
موضوع راائع جدا جدا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## grges monir (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جمال القلب والمشاعر الرقيقة
اهم بكتيير قوووووووى من المظهر الخارجى
ميرسى راجعة على موضوعك المميز


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يناير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> جمال القلب والمشاعر الرقيقة
> اهم بكتيير قوووووووى من المظهر الخارجى
> ميرسى راجعة على موضوعك المميز



*عندك حق يا جرجس
مرسي لمشاركتك الحلوة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا
> موضوع راائع جدا جدا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



مرسي خالص استاذ النهيسي 
حضرتك نورتني ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2011)

> *لان فية حد يفتكر انة قوي ويقول مثلا هشوف حجات  من باب المعرفة وللعلم بالشيء
> مينفعش ابدا
> لا تضع نفسك في تجربة
> والعين يا اصحابي وزنة اعطاها لنا اللة*


*الجزئية دى فكرتنى بتعبير لأحد الآباء مش فاكر التعبير بالظبط لكن هقوله بالتعبير البسيط
بيقول الانسان اللى يفكر نفسه قوى ومش هيتأثر بأى منظر دة بيبقى عامل زى كأنه بيرمى زبالة فى فكره ..فلما الزبالة تكتر ريحتها بتعفن وتتعب قوى الانسان وتظهر آثارها فى حياة الانسان.

+ ميرسى تاسونى موضوع رااااااااااائع  ورسالة روحية كلنا محتاجينها...*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 مارس 2011)

موضوع رااائع جدااا
ويستحق التقييم
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------

